# raw foods for rats



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ok so my rats are little beggers and always want what im eating i try not to but there so darn cute so i share some of my veggies with them, but i worry about it because i eat a 80% raw diet of meats fruits and veggies and 10% just out of a can no cooking or anything (simply cause im weird like that) i was wondering what foods can my rats NOT have raw i know beans and Brussels sprouts but is there anything else?


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sweet potatoes

There is a list in the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

that lists a lot but i just wanted to make sure, it dosent say dont feed rat raw steak? i know not too but a more info on what not to feed raw helps


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I woyld assume and could be wrong anything you cant eat raw like pork would be a nono...


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

if fruits and veggies that are ok for rats, most would be ok raw if we are able or usually do so, but i dont know any specifically


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The list of foods that can't be fed raw is pretty compete in the sticky.

Rats can eat raw meat, just like other omnivores and carnivores. Humans sometimes eat raw steak as well. Tartare dishes come to mind.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

raw steak is fine, even better with bones, i wouldnt feed raw chicken/pork (anything with a high risk of salmonella) and i would be very careful with fish, but i wouldnt give too much raw meat generally. Rats can and do eat it but too much will push there diet out of wack, whilst animal protien and veg is an important part of a rats diet they are a much smaller part than minimally processed carbs in the form of whole grains and good quiality oils in the form of seeds. If your going to be feeding your rats this regularly it may be worth having a think about how you balance it out overall. It is possible to feed your rats a good healthy diet using raw meats, egg and fish as the protien source, but it is important to get the balance right and know the knack of judging how your rat is doing condition wise. One of my friends fed this kind of diet for a while, and i have fed similar but using dried insects and egg rather than raw meat so i know the pitfalls fairly well if you want to discuss it


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thanks, this will be treats for them as its my food i just share but was worried i do eat raw beef, lamb, goat, and fish, and lightly cooked pork and poultry enough to kill most bacteria and parasites but most everything else i preffer raw, or say i went and bought a can of green beans or something i just eat it right out of the can where i stand, can rats have raw corn? like home grown the go out get a eare and give it to them? how about raw regular potatoes?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

raw corn is fine bit not too often. offer it to them in the leaves and try hanging out on the cage. 

I'd avoid raw potato, green bits are bad for them. Also don't feed raw beans (other than runner or green beans). 

You should sprout then some grains. That's a real nutrient filled treat abd great for us too


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

good idea on the sprouts, what is the best kind?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id offer a mixture. lentils, mung beans, peas, bird seed, alfalfa, veg seeds there's loads more to. i get a mixed handful and sprout them


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I just got these a few weeks ago http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005LRBGEQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There is a whole lot more than I expected it to be.  Pretty cheap, non gmo, organic and so far every seed has sprouted that I've used. I have been using the mixed pouch of french lentil, mung and garbanzo's. I'm gonna do some radish and other stronger ones for us soon to put in our salad, though Im sure the girls and our conure will like sampling those as well.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thanks for the info! ill check the site out now im sure they will love it and me too i can het mung bean sprouts at a local oriental market but thats all they really offer for sprouts


----------

